# Game Thread: 12.21.04 Wizards @ Kings



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>14 - 9</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>16 - 7</center></td></tr></table>

10:00 PM on CSN

Season series tied 0 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PF -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">21.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>20.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">9.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>9.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.6</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>5.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.7</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">39.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>35.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Webber missed their last game, but I think he's supposed to be back for this one.

It won't happen, but it'd be sweet to see Kwame get some major burn in this one. See if he can flash back to his career game from last season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings need to win this one... 

Kings 109
Bullets(I mean Wizards) 108


Webb 27pts 12rbs
Peja 22pts

Jamison 29pts 15rbs 4blks.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings Forum Game Thread :wave:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

we aren't going to win. We expended too much energy last nite


----------



## eYeKey (Nov 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>adarsh1</b>!
> we aren't going to win. We expended too much energy last nite


I'm expecting a tough game. But I'm expecting a 'W'. No reason to bow down to the Kings. They are good, but let's face it....not as good as they use to be. The Miller -vs- Haywood/Brown match-up is key. As is the Jeffries ability to use his length to bother Peja.

Wizards 109, Kings 104


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't see us winning this one. Considering we rely on offense to win games, it's going to very tough for us to beat a strong offensive team like the Kings right after a tough high-scoring battle. I see this one going like the Phoenix one did. Just not enough energy to pull it out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a game we can win. The Kings interior defense is terrible. They block very few shots. and Bibby and Peja don't contain hardly anyone on the perimeter. 

The Key is Kwame playing against CWebb. That match-up is good for us. Kwame has the strength and quickness to keep CWebb off of his deadly jump hook. 

Cwebb would punish Jamison with it if we play him on Cwebb too often. 

I look for Kwame and Brendan too bounce back and have good games tonight. 

Along with Peeler who'll want to beat his old team. 

I think we stun the Kings and win this one. 

Arenas should also play well being guarded by Bibby. 

Hughes will struggle with Christie. 

Jamison will get his usual numbers. 


We have to start beating quality teams consistently. This match-up favors us. We have advantages on the court. 

The Kings aren't a high energy team as much anymore although they still score alot of points.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com: Washington (14-9) at Sacramento (16-7) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Washington Wizards look to clinch a winning road trip when they visit raucous ARCO Arena and the Sacramento Kings on Tuesday.
> 
> One of the surprise teams in the league, the Wizards are 2-1 thus far on their five-game road trip after stealing a 103-101 win over the Golden State Warriors on Monday.
> 
> *Sacramento has won six straight* vs. Washington in ARCO Arena and 10 of the last 12 meetings overall.


Make that seven tonight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kings win. It's not easy to win in Arco. 

I think the key matchup is Arenas vs. Bibby.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Kings win. *It's not easy to win in Arco.*


Now if the Wizards were to wear laker jerseys then they probably would win.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Is that big baby CWebb going to play tonight?


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

if the Wizards wear their orange Bullet uniforms it's over for the Kings. 

:yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Is that big baby CWebb going to play tonight?


I think he is. (I hope he does) :gopray:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> NBA.com: Washington (14-9) at Sacramento (16-7) 10:00 pm EST
> 
> 
> ...


That stuff is history these are the new Wizards. Hadn't won in LA in 12 years. 

Much tougher than 6 games worth. 

Wizards win .


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

A nice, even first quarter vanishes just as quick as back to back Stojakovic threes in the last thirty seconds :dead:

We've still played them good though up to this point.

... and wow, how quickly things change. In about two minutes (last 30 seconds of first, opening 1:30 of second), they've gone from being up 1 to up 14. Our defense sucks, but there's still more than a little heat involved when a team is shooting 70%+ on mostly jumpers.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Peja Stojakovic! Back-to-back-to-back three pointers for the Kings to open up a 10 point lead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As I said before the season started. Wizards play no friggin D whatsoever. However, they can score with the best of them and will be in every game they play because they can score. They remind me of Doug Moe's Nuggets. They obviously don't score as much, because most teams won't run with them, but when they are on, they will put up some numbers.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

On the back of Hayes' three straight jumpers (did he sell his soul?), we've cut the league down to a more reasonable 6 just as fast as they managed to get it up to 14.

This is going to be a fun one.

Also, for the EJ lineup watchers such as myself, we're currently running Profit-Peeler-Hayes-Ruffin-Kwame. Kwame should be getting the ball in the post every single offensive possession -- emphasis on should.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't think we will or can pull out a win. the Kings have to many players who can put up big numbers when we just have streaky shooters who take turns taking the most shots.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The driving and dunking Hughes is so, so much better than the jumper shooting version.

We aren't exactly playing perfect, but we're hanging right in there. We're on a relatively quiet 12-3 (I think) run right now, 64-63 with some seven minutes left in the third.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Arenas with a personal 7-0 run and 10 points overall in the first six minutes of the 4th to cut the lead down to 89-85. These are such frustrating games, where we keep cutting a lead down but never get over the hump. Let's see what we can do in the final six.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Another 4th quarter, another round of Hayes in the game and Haywood on the bench. The only good shot is a perimeter shot, eh EJ? I hate complaining when we play one of the best teams in the league close on the road, but there's lots of these little things that are just so annoying. The worst part is that most of them seem so blatant and obviously wrong that it's flabbergasting that they actually happen.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

The backbreaker was when Hayes out of nowhere with 20 seconds left on the shot clock dribbles right above the 3-point line and takes a fadeaway over 2 defenders and bricks horribly.

I hate Hayes, I really do. I honestly would be happy if he was traded tommorrow. 

It was a winnable game, but horrible execution down the stretch and bad matchups cost us. Ah well, winning at Arco is about as tough as it gets.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> As I said before the season started. Wizards play no friggin D whatsoever. However, they can score with the best of them and will be in every game they play because they can score. They remind me of Doug Moe's Nuggets. They obviously don't score as much, because most teams won't run with them, but when they are on, they will put up some numbers.


Not entirely true. The Wiz lead the league in steals and forced turnoveres. Their not slouches on D, Hughes leads the league in steals and Haywood is top 10 in blocked shots. The overall team D is bad because Jamison and Arenas don't bring it defensively every night.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well I've come to the conclusion that Eddie Jordan doesn't wanna coach bigmen. In Jersey he saw no use for a post presence and that seems to be his rationale here also. 

Kwame needs to brush up on his garbage man skills. They don't wanna give him the ball he got about 3 touches all game long. Its quite amazing to think that Ruffin who does absolutely nothing gets more pt in stretches than Brendan and Kwame. 

Brendan got it going at one point in the 3rd and didn't get much burn in the 4th amazing. 

Ruffin gives up the 3 pt play to Cwebb late and that was ball game why he was on Cwebb in the 1st place was beyond me. 

Gil , and Hughes has some ridiculous to's tonight they refused to give the ball to the post. And the to's they made driving the lane late was stupid. 

Jamison could not keep Miller off the boards on defense and he plays the worst post D I've ever seen by someone who claims to be a bigman. 

And Jarvis Hayes you gotta be kidding me with his game. He's terrible and we should move him now. 

JJ was actually doing okay but magically he disappeared to the bench. 

The bench must be a pit where people get lost and never to be found again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The WIzards give up 99.7 ppg (and soon to be 100 after tonight) and are 22nd in the NBA in FG% defense. Now you're saying, that means they are average, but it puts them in the bottom third of the NBA in defense and they have the best record of all the teams in the bottom third, because they also have the best offense out of those teams. 

They are not a good defensive team at all. You can spin it anyway you like, like you usually do.

Edit: Oh and here are the teams below them (from 23-30. Utah is 21st). New Orleans, Milwaukee, Golden State, New York, Toronto, Denver, Atlanta


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> 
> I hate Hayes, I really do. I honestly would be happy if he was traded tommorrow.


I second both parts. Like I said yesterday, I think Hayes can eventually become a decent player, but with how he hurts us right now I don't have a ton of interest in waiting for that day.

Ideally, we'd stick him on the end of the bench and not give him any minutes for the time being while we wait for him to improve in practice and whatnot. A year or two down the line, when he's able to crack the 40% barrier more than once every two weeks, maybe we try putting him in the rotation.

That's not reality though. Reality is that EJ gives the guy 24-28 minutes a night, and flat out sucks horribly for about 90% of that time. I think Walker could get his minutes at SF and do just as well. That's no joke either.

I'd like to comment on EJ some, but it's totally broken record syndrome. He needs to bring in a consultant or special assistant or someone similar who is given 100% power over all rotations and sub patterns. I swear he tries to make things as difficult as possible for us with the way he runs our lineups.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to comment on EJ some, but it's totally broken record syndrome. He needs to bring in a consultant or special assistant or someone similar who is given 100% power over all rotations and sub patterns. I swear he tries to make things as difficult as possible for us with the way he runs our lineups.


I have no idea what he's doing when he subs. 

I have no idea what he's doing when he gives Jarvis big minutes. 

Why doesn't he call more post plays for Kwame and brendan. 

We need to start posting the box scores in these threads. 

It would add perspective to the conversation.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The WIzards give up 99.7 ppg (and soon to be 100 after tonight) and are 22nd in the NBA in FG% defense. Now you're saying, that means they are average, but it puts them in the bottom third of the NBA in defense and they have the best record of all the teams in the bottom third, because they also have the best offense out of those teams.
> 
> They are not a good defensive team at all. You can spin it anyway you like, like you usually do.
> ...


Their not a good defensive team. But they do lead the league in steals and forced turnovers. You said "they play no defense at all", which is partly true, but if they were all slouches on D they wouldn't lead the league in forced turnovers. They do have players who hustle on D and who are very active and players who block shots. The problem is the rotations are sloppy and they let the other team shoot a high percentage. What I'm saying is that they have some good defensive players they just haven't put it together as a team. Forcing turnovers, turnover differential, and steals are one reason they have a winning record, so it's not just all O and no D.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Good games guys. 

I was scared that we would lose this one. 

But now I'm happy we won. And you guys should be happy too that your team can *now* challenge the best teams in the league. :greatjob:


See you next time in DC.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------

